# Natural V Medicated FET



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello

I recently started a medicated FET but had an allergic reaction on my eyes to something so I've had to stop.  My cons has now suggested I start a natural FET on my next day 1 and I was wondering whether there are any success stories out there with natural FET?  What are your opinions? Is is better to go natural?  Are the success rates reduced / increased?  Are there any disadvantages?  

I suppose I'm just looking for some reassurance as most people I've read about tend to do the medicated option.

Thank you and good luck to everyone.

Diz x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Diz

From what i have read on here the success rates are pretty much the same, i have seen success from both nat and medicated, i hope that all goes well for you hun and you go onto have a lovely positive, i am currently in the middle of a medicated fet, only as my periods are qite erratic, otherwise i would have opted for a natural.

Goodluck, take care
Luv Myra xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I am starting natural FET. I don't think that there is any difference in success. The only problem is that if your clinic is not open 7 days a week you have to hope that your transfer does not fall on a closed day.. or you have to start again. I am going to try natural but my clinic is closed on a Sunday. If my transfer falls on a Sunday a few times, then will have to go medicated. I am not sure if medicated help the thickness of your womb lining.. something I forgot to ask myself... but I'm sure I'll find out as go along. not had a problem with that before so trying not to think of problems!
Good Luck!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for your replies.  My clinic is also closed on a sunday but my cons said we will just have to work round it and it may mean having a hcg shot - I'm not too sure what this means.  Do they do the transfer after ov has occurred?  Maybe they can control when ov occurs by giving a hcg shot?

I'm pleased there is no difference in success rates, it seems the main difference is that the clinic is more in control of a medicated cycle.

Good luck to you both with your FET's, it's all new to me as I've only ever had a fresh cycle before!

Diz x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

It's our first go at FET too. We had a BFN is Sept and have 3 frosties in safe storage so really hope they defrost OK! Not been mentioned to me about a HCG shot and not sure what it is/ does. I've just been told bad luck if on a Sunday. I have been told that will start doing ovulation tests at Day 10 and then they go back 2 days after surge . I think how soon they go back after defrost depends on what stage they were frozen at...but no expert
Good Luck to you all too! 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Do we have to buy our own ov tests then?  If so, should we buy the expensive ones or cheapo internet ones?  Or does the clinic monitor ovulation for us?

I'm hoping to get my protocol through soon so I'll then hopefully have the answers to some of my questions.

By the way, are you taking your embie to blasts?  That's what I've been recommended to do.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Diz x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I have to buy my own and as far as I know clinic aren't monitoring . Not taking a chance on the cheapies as would hate to get it wrong and miss the boat!!
I'm not sure about going to Blast. I think not, as we only have 3 think that they will want to get them back in ASAP?
Just waiting for AF to come in next week so may have more info then!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooooh good luck!

Yes, I know what you mean about the cheapo tests, not worth risking it considering the amount we pay for tmt!

Thanks for your replies and GOOD LUCK!

Diz x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry to jump in. I did a natural FET and now I'm nearly 18 weeks pregnant. I was lucky because our embryologist went into our clinic on the Sunday (It is usually closed). It only takes upto 20 mins for the little frosties to thaw out.

I bought both cheapies and a clearblue OPK, and it was the clearblue (digital) that gave me my surge (A happy smiley face) although my surge only showed up in the afternoon and I'd been doing them 1st thing in the morning (not sure what made me do it in the afternoon, the day that my surge showed up).

Anyway, Good Luck to u both.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Better bulk buy then and do it twice a day so not as to miss it!!! Feel a bit daft stock piling them in the basket at Boots, maybe have to do a trawl of a number of chemists in the lunch hour!!
Thanks for the info..and hope all is going well for you Jo xx
Bright Eyes


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As far as I'm aware, the success rates between natural and medicated FET are negligable.

We've had 2 natural FETs and although not completely successful (both chemical pregnancies) we actually got further with FETs than we have done with any of our fresh IVFs.

Our clinic don't use OPKs...we have regular scans.  I had to have scan as close to cd1 as possible and then they start regular scans from around cd9 (as I ovulate on cd14/15) and they check for the dominant follicle(s) and also thickness of womb lining.  With one FET I actually had an HCG trigger injection just before I ovulated naturally to exactly time things for the clinic but with the 2nd, I had a scan on afternoon of cd14 and I'd ovulated that morning...that time my womb lining was just a little thinner than they'd like (was about 7.1mm and they like minimum of 8mm) so I was given additional oestrogen tabs to help thicken it up (never had a problem with womb lining before so just a blip !) and then had another scan few days later, all was ok so they transferred the embies.

Each clinic seems to have their own procedures/protocols for FET.  We've still got 6 frosties from our 2nd IVF but as we've reached top of NHS waiting list we've been having fresh cycles...just had our 3rd (1st on nhs) and we hope to start our 4th (2nd and last on nhs) in a few months...we'll keep our remaining frosties for hopefully siblings but if not, then for a FET cycle that we pay for...more cost effective for us to get NHS to pay for fresh IVF !!! 

Wishing you lots of luck  
Natasha


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi there

Jo - thanks for replying and congratulations on your bfp!

Minxy - thanks for all the info, I'm sorry about your recent cycle, I really do hope the next one is the one.

Best wishes to everyone

Diz x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Dix

I've had both medicated and natural FET and I have got pg on both occasions.  I preferred a natural FET as it works in conjunction with your own cycle and even though I am not that regular (30-34 days) it wasn't a problem.  I had bloods from around day 12 and a couple of scans, then they triggered me on Day 15 (5,000mg Pregnyl) and I had transfer three days later.

Best of luck with your treatment and fingers crossed it brings you that BFP!

Allison x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Alison - thanks for replying, your story gives me hope!  Did you sadly m/c?  I was trying to see from your signature, if so then I am very sorry, I've had 4 m/cs and I'm hoping my FET will be the one.

Take care

Diz x


----------

